# Nach Einbau mehrerer Soundkarten ist die onbord Karte verschwunden?



## justycrusty (29. Juni 2004)

Hejo @ll,

Bin grad ein bisschen am Sounden mit dem PC (Samplitude von Magix). Also wollte ich mal ausprobieren mehrere Soundkarten auf das Bord zu bastel und so mehrere spuren gleichzeitig aufzunehmen. "Theoretisch sollte es gehen" hab ich in Fohren gelesen (Aber ihr kennt ja windof). Ich hab mal als erstes meine zwei SB Live Player 1024 eingesteckt und gestartet -> Windows startete installierte die erste und stürtzte bei der erkennung der zweiten Ab .. hmm.. ok das ist ganz Klar der Treiber ... also hab ich mir nen Bastel-Treiber geholt (kX Audio Driver: http://www.kxproject.com ). Der ist Super unterstützt alles und hat tausend Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.
Die karten  einwandfrei und ich kann zwei kanäle miteinander aufnehmen. 

Jetzt zu meinem Problem  (komm ich doch noch dazu)

Seit ich die Karten drinn hab, erkennt Windof die onbord karte nicht mehr  (Wäre doch schön wenn ich drei Sound-Eingänge hätte)
Im Bios ist sie nicht ausgeschaltet ! Die Onbord Karte hat vorher wunderbar funktioniert !

Weiss jemand vielleicht von solchen Soundkartenproblemen mit diesem oder anderen Bords? Wird die onbord Karte automatisch deaktiviert wenn ich eine andere Karte einbaue?

Für eure Antworten bin ich sehr dankbar ....
Danke

Mein System:
ASUS K8V Bord
AMD Athlon 64Bit 3200+
1GB Ram
Radeon 9800 Pro
S-ATA Raid0 2x160GB
jetzt 2x SB Live Player 1024 -> Laufen problemlos


----------



## Robert Steichele (30. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht ist für die onboard-Soundkarte kein IRQ mehr übrig.


----------



## justycrusty (30. Juni 2004)

Ja Hmm... und was heisst das jetzt genau?

Also eigentlich glaube ich nicht dass es daran ligt, da Windows die Karte ja trotzdem erkennen sollte (einfach mit IRQ fehler).
Ausserdem müsste dann die Karte ja wieder erkannt werden wenn ich eine der beiden SB rausnehme ! Wird aber nicht erkannt.

Bin wirklich ratlos ....


----------

